# DIY CO2 Reactor (inline) with a Fluval 205



## fishingkid1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

Just recently bought a fluval 205 for a steal at Petsmart (75$) brand new. I'm trying to design a co2 reactor that will work for this tank. But something I've run into is the fact that fluval hoses aren't a flat surface. They have ridges. Any suggestions on how to get around this? If anyone has done this could you show me pictures of what you did?

Thanks a bunch, 
fishingkid1


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

what tube size (inner diameter) are the hoses? i would think that if you buy the correct size hose barb for the inner diameter (or maybe slightly higher) you wouldnt have problems as long as you used a worm-screw clamp to hold the tubing in place


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

When adding DIY reactors to my filters, I always switched to clear vinyl tubing. You can get that stuff at the big box stores, lowes, home depot.....

Dont forget the hose clamps.


----------



## fishingkid1 (Apr 4, 2010)

My main problem is can I attach a clear vinyl hose to the fluval 205's pipes? i believe it's 5/8" outer diamter on the outlet pipe. so I would need 5/8" inner diamter with a hose clamp correct? Then a 5/8" barb to connect the output tube to the reactor with another hose clamp correct?


----------



## fishingkid1 (Apr 4, 2010)

killacross said:


> what tube size (inner diameter) are the hoses? i would think that if you buy the correct size hose barb for the inner diameter (or maybe slightly higher) you wouldnt have problems as long as you used a worm-screw clamp to hold the tubing in place


Fluval does make stupid decisions sometimes. They made the hoses ribbed, which I hate. I'm probably going to switch to clear vinyl just because they bend easier and won't get stuff stuck in them as easily. I think fluval hoses are 1/2 inch inner diameter. But in order for it to go over the output spout, the hose has to be a 5/8" inner. (the hose that connects the filter to the reactor.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

what I did, what take the piece of my filter and went to the store. I test fitted a bunch of tubing. Once I found the proper tubing, I bought the corresponding barbs for the reactor and the proper sized hose clamps...

I think you are making a good decision by going this route.


----------



## fishingkid1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay so an update on the process. 
As of this moment, I have all the pieces. 
The list includes 7 items, pretty simple right?

QTY.
1........... 1.5" PVC pipe (bought a 2 foot section)
1........... 1.5" Right Elbow PVC
2........... 1.5" slip coupler
2........... 1.5" to 3/4" threaded reducer
2........... 3/4" to 5/8" threaded w/ barb end.

Total cost of reactor: 22.49 (including 20' (all they had) of 5/8" vinyl tubing for $7.92)

Just checked the size of the output spout and it is 5/8" which is perfect. Also the filter output elbow (part that is in the tank, as water leaves) will fit the tubing 

Pictures as of now.


----------



## fishingkid1 (Apr 4, 2010)

This is the tank that this reactor will be placed behind. Hope it helps everything. Any thoughts on the tank? good and bad comments are always welcome on my side.

Thanks again
Fishingkid1


----------



## SAplantNerd (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice! Im also planning my system. im using a inline [email protected] reactor and a inline heater. mt biggest concern is what will happen with the flow?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an inline reactor on my 405 and i replaced all the tubing with the clear tubing. Also have to use the hose clamps or youll have a leak!!!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

How is the reactor working? I have one on my smaller 29gallon but not sure if it is working. its small though about 8in in length. would a longer one be more productive? as it would give it more bio balls for it to roll over and break the co2 up more.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hows the reactor working? also why did you use the elbow on it?


----------

